# Adams, Schoeberg & Heras-Casado/SFSO



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

[That "Schoeberg" may compute better as 'Schoenberg']

On 9 April 2015 Heras-Cassado and the San Francisco Symphony gave a concert - which was broadcast. Among the works presented were:

Adams: Chamber Symphony
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1

The Adams work is lighthearted, imaginative, and I enjoyed it a lot - even though my mood was on the gloomy side going in (somewhat beaten down by a couple weeks of sinusitis).

The Schoenberg work is pre-serial I gather. There are orchestral progressions that I think are distinctly related to things in "Transfigured Night". Probably Wagnerisms too, but I haven't listened to Wagner for maybe a half-century, so I dunno. Anyway, after a minute or two for mental recalibration, I enjoyed this music too. Dramatic, interesting orchestral colors.

My download is from 'concertarchives', they ban re-uploads so I can't pass it on. If you are not a member of concertarchives, maybe you can find the performance on YouTube.

As always, I don't have the words for describing the music to you. I'm just suggesting that, if you try it, you may like it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Seems like a relatively short concert; was there anything else on the program?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There was.

TCHAIKOVSKY:
Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35 (36:00)

Joshua Bell, violin
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Pablo Heras-Casado, conductor

That work is quite familiar to me, and it doesn't fit on CD with the others. My routine is to transfer to CD-R before listening, so I can use my livingroom system.


----------

